
CoronaCoin and Market Experiments - mutablematter
https://mailchi.mp/fed5cdb50bbc/marginal-markets
======
mutablematter
A couple of great posts on the right policy proposal to address the
coronavirus suggest everything from giving Americans money directly, to even
more radical forms of government involvement.

The only challenge is that we only have one globally interconnected economy;
so there's no real way to scientifically evaluate the consequences of any
proposal. We have to just implement (generally in emergencies) and hope it
works out.

CoronaCoin is interesting because - while poorly named and irresponsible - it
kind of hints at crypto's potential to lets us test new market structures in
isolation.

DeFi can blow up without many people being hurt, or another protocol can get a
51% attack, etc.; but the silver lining is that these experiments are run off
to the side, without hurting the majority of people.

Imagine if we could do the same for broader policy proposals.

